# Installing FreeBSD 12 in a disk with Windows and FreeBSD partitions



## Kalero (Feb 12, 2021)

Hi, I want to install FreeBSD 12 in a disk in which there already are Windows and FreeBSD installed. The idea is to keep Windows but replace the installed FreeBSD (it's an old version). I've seen I have two NTFS slices (the ones used by Windows) and a slice with two partitions, swap and UFS (used by FreeBSD). My question is: if I use the "Auto (UFS) Guided disk setup" option during FreeBSD install, will I be able to remove the current slice used by FreeBSD and create a new one with swap and root partitions to install FreeBSD? Or otherwise I should use the "manual" option? Any help will be so appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## fraxamo (Feb 12, 2021)

Kalero said:


> The idea is to keep Windows but replace the installed FreeBSD (it's an old version)


I can't answer your question about partitioning, but is there any reason not to update the version of FreeBSD in place? That might be easier, depending on what the 'old version' is.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 12, 2021)

Kalero said:


> and a partition with two slices, swap


Ehm, it's the other way around. Slices have partitions. Partitions can't have slices. 

In any case, I agree with fraxamo, how old is that original FreeBSD? Why not upgrade it? If it's too old or just messed up, just remove the old FreeBSD slice. Then you can run the installer and install a fresh new FreeBSD in the available space.


----------



## Kalero (Feb 12, 2021)

fraxamo said:


> I can't answer your question about partitioning, but is there any reason not to update the version of FreeBSD in place? That might be easier, depending on what the 'old version' is.





SirDice said:


> Ehm, it's the other way around. Slices have partitions. Partitions can't have slices.
> 
> In any case, I agree with fraxamo, how old is that original FreeBSD? Why not upgrade it? If it's too old or just messed up, just remove the old FreeBSD slice. Then you can run the installer and install a fresh new FreeBSD in the available space.


Thanks for your replies and excuse my mistake (I just edited my post to correct it). It's a FreeBSD 10, but I'd prefer a clean reinstall because it was full of garbage and misconfigurations.


----------



## Deleted member 66267 (Feb 12, 2021)

Kalero said:


> Thanks for your replies and excuse my mistake (I just edited my post to correct it). It's a FreeBSD 10, but I'd prefer a clean reinstall because it was full of garbage and misconfigurations.


Then overwrite it with the modern FreeBSD. Why have to keep both?

Destroy your old outdated installation and do a new installation.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 12, 2021)

I don't think he wants to keep that old install. OP is just wondering how to deal with it.


----------



## Kalero (Feb 13, 2021)

SirDice said:


> I don't think he wants to keep that old install. OP is just wondering how to deal with it.


Exactly. After removing the slice used by FreeBSD, I’ve seen that the “Auto (UFS) Guided disk setup”’s partitioning option uses your disk’s unallocated space to create a slice with two partitions (root and swap) by default. That’s been OK in my case. Thanks.


----------

